# some of my workiing knifes



## Reboul (Jan 6, 2014)

some of my working knifes:

a Glestain Gyuto 27cm chef knife, and my beautiful asai gyuto 19cm...


----------



## jbl (Jan 6, 2014)

Tell me about the Glestain, a lot of upwards nose turning round these parts, but I can't help but notice most of my favorite chefs have a Glestain within reach


----------



## Reboul (Jan 6, 2014)

I know about this prejudices. But I can tell you: It's a real machine, it cuts bones like butter. It's a heavy knife. It serves to cut vegetables, meat, fruit, simply all. No problem to cut razor-thin slices, f.e. potatoes, onions, apples. It cuts parma-ham into well looking, thin slices. I never will work without this knife!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 6, 2014)

Glestain is a classic. I don't think anyone has any true disdain for them. They are a touch soft for todays standards, but maybe that's not so bad for a daily workhorse.

Rehandling is a pain, and they're not lefty friendly...


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 6, 2014)

Very nice photos!


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jan 7, 2014)

i love how even the really lower models of the asais still use that bubble wrap damascus that just turns heads. beautiful knives.


----------

